# 270 and 308 powders



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello all,

I was looking through my hornady manual (no. 7) and speer manual (no. 14) trying to find powerders listed that work for both 270 and 308 loads. There wasnt a single powder listed in the load data that was used on both calibers. Im going to use 130 gain bullets in the 270 and 165 grain bullets in the 308. Is there 2 or 3 powders that would work well in both calibers. Im just getting read to order my first batch of powders and was hoping i could just by 2 or 3 kinds that would work in both as a place to start.

Thanks for any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## garetjax (Oct 22, 2007)

I went online and at the Hodgdon site i found a bit more data. I found load data for both 270 and 308 for the follow powders

Varget
H414
H4895
IMR 4064
IMG 4007 SSC

Any thoughts on the above listed powders?

Thanks again


----------



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

I got both calibers use the IMR 4064


----------

